# Noise From Intake, Exhaust????



## jeepmanwv (Dec 5, 2013)

I have a 2014 Cruze 1LT RS package with 1.4 turbo and 6 speed manual with 1200 miles. I am getting a low pitched rattle or reverb. noise of some kind from the front of the car between 2000-2500 RPM at part throttle or holding back. If you floor it the noise goes away or if you go above 2500. Is this a normal noise for this car??? Its not real loud just kinda annoying.


----------



## tlucas (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey there. Did you ever find out where this noise was coming from? I just asked basically the same question today about my 2014 Cruze turbo. Sounds like an exhaust leak, but I only hear it at those rpm ranges.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I had the same problem with my '14 LTZ. (You can read my thread here). To save some reading, here's the shorter version: I took it to 2 dealerships. The first said everything was fine. I was convinced it wasn't. There is an older thread here about the problem. I told the 2nd dealership about the older thread. They told me they heard the noise and that they repositioned an AC line. The noise didn't change at all. The thread (2nd link) mentions a fuel/brake line bracket in front of the passenger side firewall. I regapped my plugs from .024 to .031 and also pulled that bracket slightly out from the firewall and my noise went away completely. Unfortunately, I'll never be sure which change eliminated the noise, but I'm very happy now. 

A pic of the bracket I'm talking about is in that 2nd thread I linked to. I that was the culprit, but I again, I don't really know for sure. Good luck!


----------



## tlucas (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow, thanks! Sounds like the same description of the problem. I will check those fuel/brake lines and bracket when I get my car back from the tint shop. Thanks again!


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

Same issue as well, here is an older thread on the subject: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...engine-noise-much-louder-around-2000-rpm.html

Somewhere in there I posted a pic of the PI # and the description from my dealer.


----------



## tlucas (Jan 11, 2014)

I read those older threads, and just checked the suggested problem area. The fuel and brake lines did in fact seem very close to the body/firewall, so I pulled out slightly on the bracket and lines. It didn't seem like I moved the lines much, but it must have only taken a little bit. For now, the noise is gone! I'm assuming the bracket and lines will eventually move back to their original positions. I may possibly have to look into a more permanent fix, or go to the dealer and let them do their thing. For now though, all is well. Thanks again for pointing me in the right direction. I never would have suspected or found the noise to be coming from that area!


----------



## jeepmanwv (Dec 5, 2013)

Sorry I have not replied earlier between work and the weather here it has been crazy. I haven't even been able to drive my car in 2 weeks due to weather. No I haven't figured mine out yet, and thank you so much for the reply and thread pics I bet that's my problem also and as soon as I get time I will be bending some lines to see if it fixes it.


----------



## tlucas (Jan 11, 2014)

Well, the temporary fix lasted a few weeks. The noise is back, so I took the car down to my dad's shop and put her up on the lift and checked things out closer. Brake/fuel line clearance looked fine on the bottom of car. The trouble is definitely in the firewall area after the lines turn the corner from bottom of car. I shoved a piece of cardboard between the lines and firewall/body, and the noise is gone again. Guess I'll just leave the cardboard there for now, and see if the dealer wants to do anything with it when I go for my first oil change. I'm attaching a pic of the area where I put the cardboard, just in case anyone wants to see.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello all, 

I am sorry to hear you guys are having this concern. If you would like for me to reach out to your dealership on your behalf, please do not hesitate to reach out to us. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Mine makes the rattle/buzz noise around 1800 revving up or engine braking down. I'll be sure to do this thanks guys!


----------



## mr-vincent (Dec 3, 2014)

I got the same thing on my brand new Cruze LT 1.4T.

There's an annoying noise when increasing rev between 1800-2300 RPM... Seems to come from the passenger side (right) in the hood. It could be as you said, the brakes hoses... My car is brand new (200 miles).

Sometime there's no noise, sometime a huge one. Seems to happens more frequently when braking with the engine in thoses RPM, while turning, etc...

I'll go to my dealer and tell them.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

We're so sorry to hear of the noise that you've been hearing in your new Cruze, mr-vincent. I understand that you are going to speak with your dealership about this issue. Please let us know if further assistance is needed, we can definitely contact your dealership on your behalf to assist with setting up an appointment for a proper diagnosis. If not, we look forward to hearing any updates you may have. Let us know if our help is needed!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## mr-vincent (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you, I just took an appointment with my dealer, but It'll take 2 weeks before they check it. I'm almost sure it's the brakes/fuel hoses doing this noise, I just tried to move them a bit, without any force, and now the noise is worse, it do it always now...






Nothing has been tuned or changed on the car.


----------



## mr-vincent (Dec 3, 2014)

Or if this one helps more...






Just goint down a hill on compression on the 2th or 3rd speed... at 0:11, when RPM reach 2500 RPM, vibration starts.


It's a VERY annoying noise... Also I got my appointement tommorow, and tonight, it's doing no noise... Very frustrating !


----------



## edlloyd (Nov 25, 2014)

any update on this? i am having the same issue right at 2500 rpm. thought it was the engine at first, but looks like its the fuel lines for sure. i hope


----------



## mr-vincent (Dec 3, 2014)

Yes, I went to my Chevrolet store for my appointment, they told me when they tryed the car it was not doing any noise... *Do they didn't fixed anything.*

Sometime it do the noise, sometime not... I bring them this page of the forum: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...gine-noise-much-louder-around-2000-rpm-2.html

One guy say: "Mine is fixed!!!! Easy fix. Took the tech 30 minutes of messing around with it. I found another thread in the engine section on this site with a similar issue where a GM field engineer figured out is was the fuel rail/line support rubbing. I took the info with me to help save them some time, The service adviser and sales manager were very welcoming to the help and actually wanted a copy of the info. Mine was also fuel line related. Under the firewall where the fuel lines run up from the bottom of the car to the fuel rail was the problem. The lines and the bracket that hold all 4 lines were hitting the body. Where these lines run up is on the passenger side of the tunnel and they just clear the swaybar. The tech bent the main line enough to get it away from the body and also moved the whole clamp assembly since part of that was hitting the body also. So when you have the car in gear and have enough load, and motor movement, the natural vibration from this motor travels down the lines and vibrates on the body and then inside the car and makes it sound like the exhaust is vibrating and the sound travels through what seems to be the center front of the dash and then to your ears! Here are some pics while the car was still in the air of the lines after they were moved and where they are. You can see there is not much room there with the sway bar and you can easily tell were the lines can make contact with the body especially the end of the clip that juts out to hit the body. Do any of the assembly people at Lordstown ever think, "hey, maybe this is going to hit something and make noise?" There is a good 10 inches of area for the lines to make contact. The oriantation of the pics may not be perfect but I wanted to get as much visibility of the lines as possible. I hope the pics help others with this issue."


----------



## edlloyd (Nov 25, 2014)

don't see any pictures...


----------



## edlloyd (Nov 25, 2014)

nevermind. i see them in the other post. printing out this information and the photos for when i take mine in to service. i am 99.99999% sure this is my issue


----------



## mr-vincent (Dec 3, 2014)

Now it do it only a little on acceleration, not on compression... They'll not fix it again in my case I think...

I'm almost sure this is my problem 2... I just played (moved a bit) theses hoses with my hands, and the noise was awesome big ! 

1000RPM ---------1800RPM ----------------2400RPM
waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaBRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## shakewell (May 22, 2013)

I'm surprised that there isn't a TSB on this by now. My wife's Cruze has been doing this for a year off and on. I don't really want to have some dealership monkey tugging on the fuel lines unless there is a solid fix available for him to read up on.


----------



## edlloyd (Nov 25, 2014)

i have an appointment scheduled for this wednesday for them to look at it. i will bring photos and documentation to show what i am pretty sure the problem is.


----------

